# Fahrradmitnahme im Flugzeug



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mein MTB mit nach Mallorca nehmen soll, oder ob ich mir doch lieber ein Rad dort leihe.

Wir fliegen mit der TUIfly, da kostet der Radtransport 50 Euro, im Grunde in Ordnung aber mich schreckt folgendes ab:



> Das Fahrrad muss gut verpackt sein (Plastikfolie, Pappe etc). Zusätzlich müssen die Lenkstangen nach innen gedreht und die Pedalen entfernt werden. Für eventuelle Schäden, die aufgrund des Transports entstehen können, übernimmt TUIfly keine Haftung. *Die Flugreisenden müssen beim Check-in einen Limited Release Aufkleber unterschreiben, der TUIfly von der Haftung entbindet.*



Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass die sich durch die Unterschrift einen Freifahrtschein zur fahrlässigen Fahrrad-Zerstörung einholen können.
Was kann ich tun, damit ich beim Rad auch im Falle einer Beschädigung die Reparatur bezahlt bekomme?


----------



## wogru (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann es mir schon vorstellen wenn ich daran denke wie das Bodenpersonal teilweise mit den Sachen umgeht. Da fallen Koffer teilweise aus der Flugzeugluke usw.
Auf der sicheren Seite wäre man mit einer Reisegepäckversicherung, würde ich diesem Fall jeden empfehlen, vorher aber bei dem Versicherer abklären ob das Sportgerät versichert ist und bis zu welchem Wert.
Ich hatte übrigens bei RR letztes Jahr mit auf Mallorca und war mit dem MTB in Dubai, alles ohne Probleme, beide male hatte ich das Bike in einem Transportkoffer von Radon. Ich kann nur empfehlen so einen Koffer (egal welche Marke) zu benutzen, Pappe oder Platikfolie sind da eher nicth geeignet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Oktober 2008)

Kann man die Laufradtaschen als Handgepäck mitnehmen? Denn grad bei den Felgen habe ich große Bedenken wenn die irgendwo rumfliegen.


----------



## ruedigold (16. Oktober 2008)

vll. mit Sufu mal schauen, ich habe hier im Board gelernt, dass es eine ganz einfache Alternative gibt: Bike GAR NICHT verpacken. Ich flieg von Düdorf 2mal pa auf die Kanaren, Gepäckträger angeschraubt, Koffer drangehängt, damit kann ich kostensparend abseits parken und radele pünktlich am Flughafen 


Umbau in der Halle, Sattel runter, Gabel abgesenkt, Pedale entfernt, Lenker/Vorbau  nach unten geschlagen (um die Höhe zu minimieren, geht sonst evtl. nicht in den Scanner), quergestellt und an die Standrohre Heizungsisolationsschaumstoff gewickelt.  Zuvor alles mit dem Flughafen Service oder der Fluggesellschaft abgesprochen, Name Tel-Nr, damit es nicht nachher anders heisst.
Abgabe beim Sperrgepäck, fettisch.

Nicht zu empfehlen bei hochwertigen Rädern, Carbon oder RR, klar, aber bei einem Brot-und Butter-Rahmen  (meiner hat 205 EUR gekostet ), egal. Passiert ist an meinem Rad noch nix. Wie auch, so habens die Entlader bequem, und können das Ding hinschieben, wo sie wollen.


----------



## hiTCH-HiKER (16. Oktober 2008)

Leider ist mein MTB noch recht neu und auch hochwertig, daher möchte ich so ein Risiko nicht eingehen, wenn dann auch noch die Fluggesellschaft keinerlei Haftung übernimmt.
Trotzdem schade, dafür hat man das Rad ja um es mit zu nehmen, doch da wir eh nur 3 Tage auf Tour gehen, werde ich das Geld lieber in ein Leihrad stecken als irgendwelche Risiken einzugehen, die dann wochenlangen Streit mit der Fluggesellschaft zur Folge haben.
Bin momentan von der Service-Wüste Canyon schon genug abgeschreckt.


----------



## ruedigold (16. Oktober 2008)

Es lohnt sich, 2 bikes zu haben. Aber Du hast recht, für drei Tage biken kommt die Mitnahme im Flugzeug wahrscheinlich teurer als die Leihe. Ausserdem kann ja mal beim Fahren was zu Bruch gehen, und dann ist es wenigstens nicht Dein Rad


----------



## tiroler1973 (16. Oktober 2008)

Also ich verreise nicht mehr ohne meinem Rad. Ich habe mir einmal ein Rad gemietet und ich will mich nicht mehr dem hingeben, dass ich das nehmen muss, was da ist.
Oben getroffene Aussage: "Wenn was kaputt wird, dann ..." genau das denkt jeder und deshalb kriegt man des Öfteren recht schrottige Teile.
Habe mir einen Koffer gekauft. Ist zwar teuer ist, kauft man aber in 20 Jahren nur einmal.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (16. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab mir mal ausgerechnet, dass es sich für weniger als 1 Woche finanziell nicht lohnt, das bike mitzunehmen:
1. Zusätzliche Kosten im Flieger
2. Abschluß einer teuren Zusatzreisegepäckversicherung
3. Braucht man meist am Urlaubsort entweder einen Leihwagen, der den Rest der Woche fast nur nutzlos rumsteht (grad auf Malle, wo man meist Halbpension hat und unter Tags Rad fährt) oder muss im Bus zusätzlich löhnen.
AUf den kanaren, wo man eh ein Auto braucht, lohnt es sich noch eher.
4. Evt. noch Gebühren für einen Leihkoffer.
Selber einen Koffer kaufen lohnt nur, wenn man öfters Flugreisen macht, z.B. jedes Jahr noch den Herbst auf La Palma genießt, etc.


----------



## Canadan (18. Oktober 2008)

FÃ¼r mich hat die Kombination Idustrieackfolie und Fahrradkarton sehr gut funktioniert. Die Folie gibts in der Bucht fÃ¼r 10â¬ ie Rolle. LaufrÃ¤der ausbauen, Lenker abbauen/querstellen und dann die LaufrÃ¤der und den Rahmen einzeln mit der Folie umwickeln. anschlieÃend alles in den Karton und diesen nochmal mit der Folie einwickeln. Einen Flug Deutschland/Neuseeland hat das bike ohne SchÃ¤den Ã¼berstanden.


----------



## Yossarian (18. Oktober 2008)

Nimm dir ein Leihrad. Ist deutlich stressfreier.


----------



## nailz (18. Oktober 2008)

Yossarian schrieb:


> Nimm dir ein Leihrad. Ist deutlich stressfreier.



Habe ich Anfang September auch gemacht als ich nach Malle flog. Für meine 3 Tagestouren lohnte der Aufwand nicht. Weder finanziell noch wollte ich das Risiko eingehen dass mein Bike beschädigt wird. Geht´s gut ist alles o.k., aber wenn was passiert....
Nachteil ganz klar: Du sitzt nicht auf _deinem _Bike, mein Leihbike war doch  gewöhnungsbedürftig vom Feeling, Setup, etc
Ich las auch diverse Threads zum Thema hier im Forum durch.
Schau mal aus dem Fenster im Flieger wenn die Jungs das Gepäck laden. Ich hatte dieses Jahr nen nagelneuen Koffer mit. Jetzt sieht er aus als wäre er auf mehreren Kegelklubreisen mitgewesen 
LRS als Handgepäck kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Es geht in den Bordfächern doch recht eng zu, außerdem könntest du den Piloten erspeichen und das Flugzeug entführen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monsterwade (18. Oktober 2008)

Pfadfinderin schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal ausgerechnet, dass es sich für weniger als 1 Woche finanziell nicht lohnt, das bike mitzunehmen:
> 1. Zusätzliche Kosten im Flieger
> 2. Abschluß einer teuren Zusatzreisegepäckversicherung
> 3. Braucht man meist am Urlaubsort entweder einen Leihwagen, der den Rest der Woche fast nur nutzlos rumsteht (grad auf Malle, wo man meist Halbpension hat und unter Tags Rad fährt) oder muss im Bus zusätzlich löhnen.
> ...



Kann mich Pfadfinderin mit einer Ausnahme anschliessen:
Check vorher im Netz die vom Radverleiher angebotene Qualität. Ich hatte mal für fünf Tage ein Leih-MTB von M-Bike (Malle), dass unter aller Sau war (wie der Besitzer selbst).
Hatte aber auch schon gute Bikes von Hürzeler (Malle, RR), Luxcom (Malle, RR) und Bike-Station (La Palma, MTB).
Sobald ich mehr als eine Woche zum Radfahren fliege, pack ich mein Bike in den Billig-Koffer von www.Rose.de, der jetzt schon auf 10 Flügen mein Bike beschützt hat. Würde aber das nächstes Mal ein qualitativ höherwertigen Koffer kaufen.
Der Transport des Koffers an der Ziel-Destination war ausser auf Gand Canaria nie ein Problem. 
Ich freu mich jedenfalls schon wieder auf zwei Wochen La Palma mit dem eigenen AllMountain Ende Jahr.

Mehr Infos auf meiner WebSite:


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
also wir haben im FrÃ¼hjahr unsere eigenen RÃ¤der mitgehabt.

GrÃ¶Ãter Pluspunkt ist, dass du gerade in technisch schwierigen Teilen nie genug Vertrauen in Bremsen und Fahrverhalten des Bikes haben kannst; gerade die QualitÃ¤t der MietrÃ¤der ist ja eher im niedrigeren Bereich anzusetzen. 

Den Rest kopiere ich hier mal rein :

FahrrÃ¤der:

Wir legten aber Wert auf unsere eigenen RÃ¤der, da damit das Vertrauen und die Kontrolle uns eher gewÃ¤hrleistet schien. Preis im Flieger: 50Euro.
Den Transport der RÃ¤der haben wir Ã¼ber Fahrradkartons aus dem Radladen (gibt es fÃ¼r ein LÃ¤cheln oder ein Trinkgeld umsonst) gehandhabt. Aufgrund der GrÃ¶Ãe gibt es aber Schwierigkeiten beim Transport zum Flughafen. Es gibt auch kleinere Radkartons, bei denen muÃ aber mehr am Rad auseinander genommen werden. Wir konnten uns auf Pedale abmontieren und Lenker quer stellen beschrÃ¤nken. Das ganze Rad schÃ¶n mit Schaumstoff umwickelt (Schaltwerk! Vorne und hinten auf groÃes Ritzel schalten!), mit Panzertape die Ecken verstÃ¤rkt und mit Folie gegen Regen geschÃ¼tzt. Ein Packband drumherum hat uns das Schieben sehr erleichtert. Mehr seht ihr wahrscheinlich auf den Fotos.

Super Investition waren die MÃ¶belrollen (sehr flach, â¬ 1,50,--/StÃ¼ck im Baumarkt), die wir auf ein in den Karton gelegtes Brett schraubten. Mit diesen vier Rollen waren wir auf allen BelÃ¤gen gut unterwegs. Summa Summarum haben wir fÃ¼r diesen Radkarton ca. 20euro ausgegeben. Ist allerdings auch nur eine EinmallÃ¶sung. Alternativ gibt es z.B. von Rose Versand die Travelbox fÃ¼r 35euro, die mehrfach nutzbar ist. 

Thema Bike-Versicherung:
Hier haben wir leider nichts gefunden, was uns zusagt. Die von ADAC und der EuropÃ¤ischen angebotene Versicherung taugt leider gar nichts, da SportgerÃ¤te nur bis 500,-- Euro versichert sind. 

Elvia als anderen Anbieter, den man auch Ã¼ber Neckermann buchen kann, haben wir nicht nÃ¤her unter die Lupe nehmen kÃ¶nnen, wÃ¤re aber noch einen Versuch wert.


----------



## Fab-Bike (21. Oktober 2008)

Qualität von Mieträdern kann ich so nicht bestätigen. Hatte schon Mietbikes die echt von Pflege und grundsätzlicher Qualität kaum zu toppen waren. Preis halt auch dementsprechend aber grad in Regionen wo viel Radsport betrieben wird hab ich mit Leihbikes noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen gemacht. Kann allerdings nur für Kitzbühel und Kos (Griechenland) sprechen. 

Lg


----------



## timewalker85 (22. Oktober 2008)

1.) Das mit Versicherungen ist echt schwierig. Habe mich da auch mal informiert, waren alle sauteuer und haben SportgepÃ¤ck nur mit 500â¬ abgedeckt. Reicht wohl kaum! Unten noch meine kleine Leidensgeschichte zum Biketransport im Flieger.

2.) Waren dieses Jahr mit 2 Bikes in Neuseeland:

Hinflug Luft aus Reifen, Lenker eingedreht, Sattel rein, Pedale ab, dann mit Schaumstoff- und dicker Luftpolsterfolie alles wichtige eingepackt (Schaltwerk, Kurbel, Lenker komplett, Bremsscheiben).
Angekommen, ausgepackt, Bremsscheibe hÃ¶llisch verbogen, sonst aber keine Kratzer am Rad. Frag mich bis heute, was die da getrieben haben. Bremssattel abgeschraubt, mit Schnur an Rahmen gefesselt und nur mit Vorderbremse n paar Tage gefahren, da wir an nem Feiertag angekommen sind und danach WE war.
Also den Tipp, das Rad nicht einzupacken, da man es dann "als Rad erkennt" und es pfleglich behandelt wird, kann ich so nicht weitergeben.

RÃ¼ckflug gleiche Prozedur aber Bikekarton am Flughafen besorgt. Normaler Pappkarton, der reichlich klein war. Rad von meinem Kumpel passte nicht rein, mein 18 Zoll Rahmen gerade so. Ordentlich zugeklebt und ca. 10 "Fragile" Aufkleber von Emirates drauf. In D zurÃ¼ck war das Rad dann erst mal komplett weg, so wie fast der ganze Rest unseres GepÃ¤cks (danke Dubai Airport!!!) aber als es mir am nÃ¤chsten Tag zuhause vorbeigebracht wurde, war alles ok.

Gewagtes Fazit: Der Respekt von Flughafenpersonal fÃ¼r Bikes scheint gering zu sein (vermutlich auch, da die wenigsten wissen was die Dinger kosten). GroÃe Schachteln mit Fragile werden wohl mit grÃ¶Ãerer Sorgfalt behandelt. KÃ¶nnte ja auch n groÃer Fernseher drin sein... ;-)

Wie auch immer: Bike im Flieger ist riskant, wÃ¼rde es aber immer wieder machen. Leihrad, nein danke! FÃ¼rs nÃ¤chste Mal werd ich mir wohl auch son Bikekoffer zulegen und den dann irgendwo unterstellen. Der von Rose ist mit 180â¬ auch nicht mal so teuer, wie ich gerade gesehen hab.

Viel SpaÃ im Urlaub!


----------



## daniel77 (22. Oktober 2008)

wenns das eigene Bike sein soll, dann im Koffer (kann man sich auch gÃ¼nstig leihen z.B. hier: http://www.profirad.de/transportsys....html?osCsid=5348d85f6032596a256ce01902f3a152 besonders auf Mallorca gibts aber eine Vielzahl an Verleihstationen mit hochwertigen MTBs und RRs, der Mietpreis fÃ¼r eine Woche ist da meist gÃ¼nstiger wie die Transportkosten des eigenen Bikes. Wenn Du Pauschal buchst berechnen dir i.d.R. die Transportunternehmen auf Malle die dich vom Flughafen zum Hotel und zurÃ¼ck transportieren 10-20â¬/Fahrt zusÃ¤tzlich!
Wenn Du also 50â¬ fÃ¼r den Flugzeugtransport, 20â¬ fÃ¼r die Transportkoffermiete und nochmal ca.20-30â¬ fÃ¼r die zusÃ¤tzlichen Transportkosten Flughafen/Hotel zahlst kommst du auf ca.100â¬, dafÃ¼r kannst du bei allen Radstationen auf Malle eine super Bike mieten und du hast nicht das Transportrisiko und den Transportstress


----------



## mali5 (22. Oktober 2008)

Meine Erfahrung: Bike ok, Koffer kaputt. 
Gesucht: Robuster Koffer

Habe bisher (2-mal) die teure Variante gewählt, also Mitnahme im Koffer, bin aber mit dem Koffer nicht zufrieden.

Nach dem letzten Rückflug von Teneriffa nach D'dorf war der Koffer irreparabel kaputt, das Bike war ok. Ich habe den ganz großen Koffer (BWH Touring Case für 340 Euro), da passt das Fully rein ohne viel zu demontieren (nur die Laufräder) selbst die Pedale bleiben dran. Also sehr komfortabel. 

3 von 4 Laufrädern waren kaputt und die Kofferschale (ABS-Kunststoff) war in der Nähe eines Rades ca. 20 cm eingerissen. Die (billig gebauten) Räder ersetzt der Hersteller kostenfrei, die Schale ist aber irreparabel. Die Fluggesellschaft (Air B.) hat 90% des Neupreises (Alter kleiner 1 Jahr) ersetzt.

Ich suche jetzt nach einem robusteren Koffer, der aber ähnlich groß sein sollte. Alle anderen mir bekannten Koffer (BuW, BWH, Brügelmann, TC1)  sind mir zu klein, da müßte ich z.B. die Gabel demontieren. 

Kennt jemand meinen "Traumkoffer"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KillA1977 (23. Oktober 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

  Das meiste ist ja schon gesagt Pro/Contra Koffer. Es kommt echt drauf an wie lang man bleibt und was für Räder man am Urlaubsort leihen kann.
 Ich war diesen Sommer 10 Tage auf Teneriffa, der Koffer hatte echt ne tolle Beule, aber am Rad nix dran. Die anderen hatten ihre Räder in Pappkartons verpackt. Denen ist aber auch nichts passiert.
 Die Mieträder von MTB-Active in Puerto de la Cruz sind echt top gewesen.
Was ich viel erschreckender fand war, das mein Rad am Flughafen (D´dorf und Teneriffa Süd) völlig unbeaufsichtigt am Gepäckschalter zur Abholung bereit stand. Jeder hätte sich das nehmen können und wäre auf Nimmerwiedersehen verschwunden!


----------



## faradfara (11. Februar 2012)

Einfach mal hier rein:

Gleiches Problem: Fahrrad Mitnahme im Flugzeug. Meine Frage dazu nur:

Kennt oder hat jemand diese Teile und kann kurz berichten ob die was taugen?
Koffer ist in sofern blöd, weil der im weg ist wenn man doch eigentlich mit dem Rad zum Flughafen rollen könnte ;-) Tasche hingegen kann man wenigstens bisschen zusammenknautschen...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=68409


----------



## cxfahrer (11. Februar 2012)

...


----------



## karstb (11. Februar 2012)

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nur Bike & Handgepäck? Ich nehme an, dass eine Dämpferpumpe im Handgepäck aus Sicherheitsgründen zurückgewiesen wird, genauso wie anderes Werkzeug. Wenn man aber kein Gepäck aufgegeben hat, wäre die einzige Lösung, es irgendwie am Bike zu befestigen. Oder gibt es da bessere Alternativen?


----------



## flyingcruiser (11. Februar 2012)

warum sollte jemand eine dämpferpumpe zurückweisen? bei schraubenschlüseln kann ich mir das auch nicht vorstellen. nur mit scharfen/spitzen gegenständen und flüssigkeiten/gaskartuschen bekommst du probleme.

zwecks tasche: entweder richtig oder garnicht. die leichten einfachen taschen bieten keinerlei schutz gegen druck und richtig anfassen kann man die auch nicht. dann würde ich schon eher das rad ohne jeglichen schutz (evtl nur paar isolierrollen) transportieren. oder richtig, d.h. stabilen koffer oder travelbag.


----------



## dubbel (11. Februar 2012)

karstb schrieb:
			
		

> Hat jemand Erfahrung mit nur Bike & Handgepäck?


welchen Vorteil soll das denn haben? 
Was bringt der Verzicht auf das normale Gepäck?



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Machen wir jetzt beim LP Flug alle so,.


LP?
LainingsPlager?
LenduroPour?
LahresPurlaub?


----------



## araknoid (11. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe mir letztes Jahr den Dakine Bike Bag geleistet. Habe ihn seitdem ca. 4mal schon im Flugzeug verwendet. Jedesmal ohne Probleme. Ein MTB geht sich von den maßen gut drinnen aus. Man muss nur die LR raus (eh klar), Pedale runterschrauben, Sattelstütze raus und den Lenker runterschrauben. Ich montier auch immer das Schaltwerk ab und befestige es einfach mit etwas Klebeband zwischen den Sitzstreben. In den Hinterbau und Gabel kommt eine "Dummy-Nabe" damit die nicht gequetscht werden können. Den Schnellspannerhebel bei der HR Dummy-Nabe stelle ich so, daß er über dem Schaltauge liegt. Für das Kleinzeug gibts auch Zipptaschen im Koffer.

Grundsätzlich ist der Inhalt ganz gut geschützt, aber wenn die den Koffer mit bike aus der Luke aufs Rollfeld werfen, wird das wohl nicht ohne Schäden bleiben.

Ich hab mir auch einige andere Radtaschen angeschaut zB Evoc aber die sind teilweise schon leer extrem schwer (>14kg) bzw ziemlich unförmig. Den Dakine (ca. 11kg leer) mit seiner Rechteckform stell ich einfach auf auf die Breitseite und hab ihn so auch schon in Bahn und Bus mitgenommen. Ein weiterer Vorteil ist, daß von außen nicht ersichtlich ist, daß da eigentlich ein Bike drinnen ist (wurde beim einchecken zB.: schon für einen Musiker gehalten  ).

In Meinem MTB hab ich derzeit eine 150mm Gabel, die schraub ich immer auf 110mm rein, dann geht es sich gut aus. Gabeln mit mehr Federweg müssen aus dem Rahmen ausgebaut werden. 

Der Koffer dürfte aber nicht größer sein, sonst wurde er nicht in FH Röntgengeräte passen bzw. auch nicht durch die Türen am Flughafen (ist manchmal etwas knapp, aber geht sich aus). Das Ding kostet ca. 200.- EUR.

Bei zB airberlin kann man eine Servicecard erwerben (79.-/ Jahr glaub ich) und kann dann ein Jahr gratis Sportgepäck (auch bike) mitnehmen.

Wegen Werkzeug im Handgepäck:

Ich hatte mal ein Radfaltwerkzeug und einen 8mm/9mm (!) Ringschlüssel im Rucksack (hatte ich vergessen rauszugeben) und speziell der Ringschlüssel wurde sehr genau begutachtet mit dem Hinweis, das beim nächsten mal ins eingecheckte Gepäck zu geben. Vielleicht haben die Angst, das man das Flugzeug auseinanderschrauben könnte...


----------



## Deleted 101478 (11. Februar 2012)

Bin schon mind. 10x mit meinem Bike geflogen, Trainingslager auf den Kanaren od. Mallorca.
Für mich kommt Mietbike nicht in Frage obwohl Qualität meistens nicht schlecht.
mein Tip: 
Bike im Originalkarton wie bein Kauf verpackt und gut gepolstert.
Werkzeug und anderes Zubehör hat auch noch Platz bis zur Gewichtsgrenze der jeweiligen Fluggesellschaft.
Ausser leicht beschädigtem Karton noch nie etwas passiert.
Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## karstb (12. Februar 2012)

dubbel schrieb:


> welchen Vorteil soll das denn haben?
> Was bringt der Verzicht auf das normale Gepäck?


Hintergrund ist, dass ich neben meinem Handgepäcktauglichen 6kg AX Rucksack kein weiteres Gepäck dabeihabe. Bei Ryanair kostet ja schon das erste aufgegebene Gepäckstück extra.
Mir wurde letztens die Mitnahme eines 15er Maulschlüssels im Handgepäck verboten.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (12. Februar 2012)

sollte klar sein dass im billigflieger alles extra kostet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailklaus (17. Februar 2012)

Ich lass dieses Thema auch noch mal mit einer für mich wichtigen Frage aufleben: ich will mit Ryanair und meinem Bike auf die Kanaren fliegen, und in den AGB von Ryanair heißt es:

_Großes Sportgerät wie Fahrräder, (...) ist für den Transport durch Luftfahrtunternehmen mit kurzen Flughafenaufenthalten wie Ryanair prinzipiell ungeeignet. Es ist jedoch möglich, Gegenstände dieser Art (...gegen Gebühr...) im Frachtraum des Flugzeugs zu befördern. Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann Ryanair keine Gegenstände mit einem Einzelgewicht von mehr als 32 kg oder Gesamtabmessungen von mehr als 81 cm (Höhe), 119 cm (Breite) und 119 cm (Tiefe) befördern._

Die Maße machen mir Sorgen, mein Bikekarton ist zumindest länger als 119 cm. Hat jemand IN LETZTER Zeit mal einen Bikekarton bei Ryanair aufgegeben (v.a. auf den Kanaren, da soll es ja noch strenger sein)? Nehmen die diese Maße ernst? Dann hätten sie da noch eine weitere Verdienstquelle geöffnet, indem sie Biker immer abweisen und dadurch die Flieger mehr überbuchen können (bei Ryanair rechne ich mit allem). Die nehmen aber doch auch Surfbretter, Ski usw. mit, oder?
Danke - Klaus

EDIT: Ärgere mich auch gerade, dass max. 1 Gepäckstück (außer Bike) pro Nase erlaubt sind. Scheint nur bei den Kanaren so zu sein. Gibt's da nen Trick? Ich hätte 2 Koffer...


----------



## laleso (18. Februar 2012)

Also ich habe letztens am RyanAir-Schalter jemanden einchecken sehen, der ein völlig unverpacktes Liegerad dabei hatte. Der flog nach GC.

Bikekartons (Canyon Bikeguard), habe ich auch schon öfters in der Schlange gesehen, das scheint normal zu sein und problemlos zu funktionieren. 

Am besten mal am Flughafen direkt eine "Schaltertussie" fragen.
Die Hotline wird Dir wohl auch nur den Webseiten-Text vorlesen...
Ich glaube aber auch, dass das von Airport zu Airport etwas unterschiedlich gehandhabt wird. Wohl wegen deren Gepäckbänder.

Kosten liegen derzeit bei 50 pro Strecke.


----------



## trailklaus (18. Februar 2012)

OK Flug ist schon gebucht. Ich hab mich doch für Germanwings entschieden. Schade, dass die Jungs von Ryanair mich als Kunden nur deshalb verloren haben, weil sie verwirrende Angaben zum Sondergepäck in die AGB schreiben...


----------



## pollux8 (19. Februar 2012)

Ich bin letztes Jahr von Weeze mit der Ryanair nach London Stansted und dann nach weiter nach Island geflogen.Da hatte ich auch zuerst einen Bikekarton mit,Den hatte ich bei der ersten zwischenlandung im Müll geschmissen,und dann problemlos ,Lenker umgedreht,Pedale ab,etwas Schaumstoff abgedichtet und dann weiter.

Diesmal fliege ich mit der Easy Jet von London zurück nach AMS..
und da habe ich noch keine Erfahrung,ob ich da wieder ohne Bikekoffer anstanzen kann.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit der Airline???


----------



## KillA1977 (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo! Ich bin schon öfter´s mit dem Bike auf die Kanaren geflogen. Ich verwende einen Bike-Koffer dafür. Hat den Vorteil das man dort auch noch viel anderes Gepäck reinbekommt und man dann nur mit einem kleinen Koffer für den Rest auskommt. Geflogen bin ich immer mit Air Berlin, da gab es keine Probleme. Das einzige was mich stört ist das am Flughafen, egal ob nun Düsseldorf oder Teneriffa Süd, der Bike-Koffer mutterseelen allein auf Abholung wartete. Jeder hätte das Rad mitnehmen können.


----------



## paul.lahner (21. Februar 2012)

wir waren mit ryan air unterwegs.

du hast wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige kleingedruckte gefunden.
rad kannste mitnehmen,kostet pro flug 40 euro,muß verpackt sein,max 30kg.




Großes Sportgerät wie große Angelruten, Golfschläger, Fahrräder* (max. Gewicht 30 kg), Scooter, Fechtausrüstungen, Surfbretter, Bodyboards, Snowboards, Skier usw. sowie große Musikinstrumente wie Harfen oder Drum-Kits sind für den Transport durch Luftfahrtunternehmen mit kurzen Flughafenaufenthalten wie Ryanair prinzipiell ungeeignet. Es ist jedoch möglich, Gegenstände dieser Art bei Online-Buchung über Ihre persönliche Gepäckgrenze hinaus bis zu maximal 20 kg pro Gegenstand gegen eine zusätzliche ermäßigte Gebühr pro Gegenstand und einfachem Flug im Frachtraum des Flugzeugs zu befördern. Wenn der Gegenstand am Flughafen gekauft oder über eine Ryanair-Buchungszentrale eingebucht wurde, fällt eine höhere Gebühr von 60 GBP/60 EUR pro Gegenstand und einfachem Flug an. Bei Sportgerät und Musikinstrumenten, die das zulässige Höchstgewicht von 20 kg überschreiten, wird jedes über das Höchstgewicht hinausgehende Kilogramm anhand der jeweils geltenden Übergepäckgebühr verrechnet.

*Fahrräder MÜSSEN zum Schutz in einem Karton oder einer Tasche untergebracht werden.

K


----------



## Galleg2002 (26. März 2012)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> wir waren mit ryan air unterwegs.
> 
> du hast wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige kleingedruckte gefunden.
> rad kannste mitnehmen,kostet pro flug 40 euro,muß verpackt sein,max 30kg.
> ...


Bike verpacken wirklich pflicht ? Weil wir fliegen auf die Kanaren und machen da ne camping mtb tour, sprich kein hotel wo man ne tasche oder karton stehen lassen kann. Hat jemand erfahrungen bei ryanair ohne jegliche verpackung ?


----------



## M202 (28. März 2012)

Galleg2002 schrieb:


> Bike verpacken wirklich pflicht ? Weil wir fliegen auf die Kanaren und machen da ne camping mtb tour, sprich kein hotel wo man ne tasche oder karton stehen lassen kann. Hat jemand erfahrungen bei ryanair ohne jegliche verpackung ?







Ist bei mir schon länger her, 
September 2009 Memmingen - Dublin mit Karton, Laufräder mit Spanngurt und extra Schachtel drangezurrt 
und zurück Dublin - Memmingen unverpackt, musste aber die Laufräder ausbauen und an den Rahmen zurren, da das Bike sonnst nicht durch den Großgepäckscanner gepasst hätte.

Passt mit Werkzeug im Handgepäck auf, mir wollten sie am Securitycheck mein Multitool und einen 8'er Inbus abnehmen. Zum Glück hat es dann jemand für mich in seinem Gepäck eingechecked und mir in Dublin wiedergegeben.

PS: Nimm dir etliche große Kabelbinder mit, dann kann man vor dem Ceckin noch alles wunschgerecht fixieren, das sollte dann genügen.


----------



## Pimper (7. Mai 2013)

Da es hier in der ursprünglichen Anfrage auch um TUIfly ging und für alle, die nicht regelmäßig auf der Hauptseite nach neuen Threads schauen:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10572523#post10572523


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rzOne20 (29. Juli 2014)

*Fahrradmitnahme bei Ryanair*

hat von euch wer aktuelle erfahrung mit ryanair und fahrradmitnahme ?

wir haben fahrrad dazugebucht. 50 euro pro flug. soweit ok.

aber:
"Großes Sportgerät wie große Angelruten, Golfschläger, Fahrräder* (max. Gewicht 30 kg), Scooter, Fechtausrüstungen, Sprungstäbe, Speer, Surfbretter, Bodyboards, Snowboards, Skier usw. sowie große Musikinstrumente wie Harfen oder Drum-Kits sind für den Transport durch Luftfahrtunternehmen mit kurzen Flughafenaufenthalten wie Ryanair prinzipiell ungeeignet. Es ist jedoch möglich, Gegenstände dieser Art bei Online-Buchung über Ihre persönliche Gepäckgrenze hinaus bis zu maximal 20 kg pro Gegenstand gegen eine zusätzliche ermäßigte Gebühr pro Gegenstand und einfachem Flug im Frachtraum des Flugzeugs zu befördern....

...*Fahrräder – MÜSSEN in einer schützenden Box oder Tasche transportiert werden um zur Reise zugelassen zu werden.

...
...

... Aus Sicherheitsgründen kann Ryanair keine Gegenstände mit einem Einzelgewicht von mehr als 32 kg oder Gesamtabmessungen von mehr als 81 cm (Höhe), 119 cm (Breite) und 119 cm (Tiefe) befördern."
tja geplant ist die bikes (enduros) in kartons einzupacken. allerdings sind diese in etwas 145 x 85 x 25 cm. Also Standardkartons von zb versendern oder so.

da hab ich also jetzt einige zeit versucht bei ryanair anzurufen oder eine info zu bekommen. nix.

ist rad und in schützender box/tasche von den `gesamtabmessungen von gepäckstücken getrennt zu sehen? a surfbrettl oder schi sein ja auch länger?



danke für die hilfe oder eine servicenummer wo ich anrufen könnte!


----------



## rzOne20 (29. Juli 2014)

man glaubt es kaum, aber ich hab da echt jemand am telefon erreicht. hat nach 2 x läuten abgehoben?
wie auch immer die sehen das 119 x 119 x 81 bei sportgeräten als summe (nicht als gürtelmaß?) und das sind 319 cm. bei uns wären das 255 cm und ist somit OK.
danke


----------



## panda42 (6. August 2014)

paul.lahner schrieb:


> wir waren mit ryan air unterwegs.
> 
> du hast wahrscheinlich nicht das richtige kleingedruckte gefunden.
> rad kannste mitnehmen,kostet pro flug 40 euro,muß verpackt sein,max 30kg.
> ...



Ich bin vor 2 Jahren mit Ryanair + MTB geflogen und folgende Erfahrungen:
da ich eine selbstorganisierte Rundreise machte, konnte ich keinen Karton oder Tasche mitnehmen, stattdessen hab ich das Rad nur geringfügig verpackt (Kette, Bremsen, Lenker). Das wurde beim Check-In nicht akzeptiert. (Ein Jahr vorher mit Airberlin war das kein Problem). Und dann stand ich da, am So früh um 7:00 und wo soll ich da noch Verpackmaterial herbekommen??? (Abflug am Baden-Airport). 
Glücklicherweise war gerade ein Putzmann unterwegs, der mir ein paar Mülltüten gegeben hat und im Kiosk hab ich noch Klebeband bekommen und damit hab ich in aller Eile das Rad eingepackt. Wieder zum check-In: die Dame ruft jemand an, nun wirds akzeptiert. Gehe zum Sperrgepäckschalter: erneut höre ich. dass sie das Rad so nicht mitnehmen, weil es nicht komplett verpackt ist. Irgendwann sagt er dann doch, dass sie das Rad mitnehmen allerdings ohne Gewähr, also wenn was kaputt geht kann ich das nicht einklagen. Ja - am Baden-Airpark haben sie ganz schön rumgezickt.
Beim Rückflug von Cagliari hab ich mir dann aus einem Baumarkt Schaumstofffolie und Klebeband besorgt und so das Rad verpackt, war beim check-in ok, jedoch war das Rad zu gross für den Röntgen-Scanner beim Sperrgepäck. Die Dame rief dann einen Sicherheitsingenieur an. Glücklicherweise war die Verpackung durchsichtig, sonst hätt ich wohl nochmal alles entfernen müssen ... Ich hatte auch noch die Trinkflasche am Rad, zum Glück auch durchsichtig und leer.


----------



## bender83 (23. Januar 2017)

Wir fliegen dieses Jahr wieder nach Kanada und wollen wieder unsere eigenen Bikes mitnehmen. Alle drei Fahrräder sind Downhiller und bei der letzten Reise haben wir uns Evoc Bikebags für kleines Geld gemietet. Damals war bei der Airline Sportgepäck bis 32kg noch kostenlos. Nun, dass hat sich nun geändert, leider. Sportgepäck ist immer noch kostenlos, aber nur bis 23 kg. Ab 23, bis maximal 32 kg wird dann pro weg gut 225 Euro verlangt! Auch wenn es dann immer noch günstiger ist als Bikes zu mieten, ist das doch zu viel. Schade, denn 2015 konnten wir so alles in den Bikebag laden und es kam auch alles heile an... ausser meine Bremsscheibe hatte einen kleinen Schlag.
Nun bietet die Airline gratis Bikekartons (162 x 92 x 24 cm) an und bisher war ich skeptisch, ob das auch heil ankommt. Die Airline übernimmt bei Schäden keinerlei Haftung, aber wir versichern die Bikes zusätzlich auf Neuwert.
Wie sind den hauptsächlich die Erfahrungen mit Karton beim Biketransport? Ich würde wohl eher einen Karton beim Händler vorab organisieren, damit ich alles gut polstern kann... der Airline 450 Euro für Hin- und Rückweg möchte ich nicht bezahlen.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2017)

Kartons wiegen auch ca. gut 5kg (Evoc 9kg), mit den Versteifungen aus Pappe und Styropor. Wichtig ist immer, Gabel und Hinterbau auszusteifen, aber ansonsten ist es wie mit nem Evoc - der Evoc bietet da ja eher weniger Schutz im Vergleich z.B. zu einem Canyon Bikeguard Karton.

Problem beim Karton ist jedoch immer, das er beim Umsteigen evtl. auf dem Flugplatz im Platzregen steht und dann weich wird.
Ich hatte daher immer die Pappe zumindest oberseitig mit Folie / Klebeband zugeklebt - man kann aber an Flughäfen auch diesen (teuren) Plastiktüteneinschweißservice nutzen.

Um mein Bike (knapp 18kg + Knie+Ellbogenprotektoren) das letzte Mal im Flieger auf unter 23kg zu bekommen, habe ich daher eine VAUDE Bikebag verwendet, die wiegt nur 2-3kg und kostet gebraucht 30€. Innen hab ich um die empfindlichen Teile Schaumstoffisolierung gemacht. Es kam alles heil an.


----------



## bender83 (23. Januar 2017)

Echt, so ein Karton wiegt 5 kg? 

Auf jeden fall Danke für den Tipp. Den Vaude habe ich auch schon gesehen, aber auf den Bilder sieht das nicht wirklich nach viel Schutz aus. Wir haben beim Evoc das letzte mal alles gut gepolstert. Protektoren und Body-Armor um den Rahmen und danach alles mit Luftpolsterfolie umwickelt. Besser ging es nicht mehr und trotzdem sahen die Taschen danach ordentlich mitgenommen aus. Da hätte ich beim Vaude, so rein vom Bild her, mehr Angst als beim Karton. Aber das kann auch täuschen. Auf Amazon liest man dies und das.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Januar 2017)

Sind doch DHler, werden die im Gepäckraum kaputter als auf der Strecke?


----------



## mw.dd (23. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> man kann aber an Flughäfen auch diesen (teuren) Plastiktüteneinschweißservice nutzen.



Oder den Karton selbst zu Hause in Frischhalte-/Stretchfolie einwicklen 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Um mein Bike (knapp 18kg + Knie+Ellbogenprotektoren) das letzte Mal im Flieger auf unter 23kg zu bekommen, habe ich daher eine VAUDE Bikebag verwendet, die wiegt nur 2-3kg und kostet gebraucht 30€. Innen hab ich um die empfindlichen Teile Schaumstoffisolierung gemacht. Es kam alles heil an.



Ich hatte irgendwelche Noname-Taschen; an den Seiten mit XPS-Trittschalldämmung aus dem Baumarkt verstärkt und mit Möbelröllchen gepimpt.

Es kam alles heil hin und zurück.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2017)

mw.dd schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Es kam alles heil hin und zurück.


 
Was natürlich rein statistisch garnichts aussagt  ...

Die VAUDE Bikebag ist ein Sack, mehr nicht. Da gibts keine Polster - wozu auch, bringt nix. Ein Karton ist erheblich besser, lädt die Packer am Flughafen aber auch dazu ein, Koffer darauf zu stapeln (mal abgesehen vom Regenrisiko).

Dass die Laufräder krumm werden, muss man immer einkalkulieren.
Bremsscheiben sollte man besser abmontieren, Schaltauge und ähnlich auch. Auf bikeradar gabs mal ein schönes Tutorial-Video dazu.


----------



## bender83 (23. Januar 2017)

decay schrieb:


> Sind doch DHler, werden die im Gepäckraum kaputter als auf der Strecke?


Hat nichts mit dem Fahrrad-Typ zu tun. So wie das Gepäck behandelt wird spielt es keine Rolle ob da ein Rennrad oder eine Downhiller drinn steckt. Wenn du das Pech hast, dass dein Bike zu unterst liegt und über darüber noch viele Koffer... na dann sollte es schon so stabil wie möglich verpackt sein. 



cxfahrer schrieb:


> Die VAUDE Bikebag ist ein Sack, mehr nicht. Da gibts keine Polster - wozu auch, bringt nix. Ein Karton ist erheblich besser, lädt die Packer am Flughafen aber auch dazu ein, Koffer darauf zu stapeln (mal abgesehen vom Regenrisiko).


Dann sieht das schon richtig aus auf den Bildern.Ich denke mir wäre wohler mit einem Karton. Aber bei 5kg bleibt bei einem Downhiller kaum mehr Platz für Polsterung und ein paar Protektoren. 2015 war das so einfach mit 32 kg 
Ja Regen wäre dann schon nicht so toll. Aber was ich bisher beobachten kann (aber ich fliege im Schnitt auch nur ein mal pro Jahr) steht das Gepäck eigentlich nie lange auf dem Rollfeld. Nur bei Be- und Entladen. Hab schon oft gelesen, dass man genau wegen dem die Ecken/Kanten mit Panzertape abkleben soll. Erhöht ein wenig die Stabilität.

Bremsscheiben hätte ich beim nächsten mal (auch beim Evoc) sowieso demontiert. Das Schaltauge habe ich au gelöst, auch wenn beim Evoc nicht zwingend nötig. 

Ich frag mal bei der Airline nach, wie viel so ein Karton wiegt. Bis 3 kg wäre ok, dann kann ich das ganze noch genügend schützen. Zusätzlich die Gepäckversicherung. Sollte was hin sein, kaufe ich in Whistler einfach Ersatz. Anstatt bis 23 kg gratis würde die Airline besser dafür 80 Euro verlangen und dafür bei Sportgepäck bis 32 kg maximal 120 Euro. Aber 225 Euro pro Weg lässt mich da schon umdenken. Mit 450 Euro kann ich ja schon eine Woche wohnen.


----------



## Pattah (23. Januar 2017)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wichtig ist immer, Gabel und Hinterbau auszusteifen, .



 Wie st3eifst du die denn aus?


----------



## Paul_FfM (23. Januar 2017)

Pattah schrieb:


> Wie st3eifst du die denn aus?



Da gibt's so kleine Plastikteile, die Du in die Aufnahme der Achsen vom Schnellspanner/Steckachse einsetzen kannst.


----------



## Pattah (23. Januar 2017)

Paul_FfM schrieb:


> Da gibt's so kleine Plastikteile, die Du in die Aufnahme der Achsen vom Schnellspanner/Steckachse einsetzen kannst.


 
und was für welche, wo? Bin auch noch in der Urlaubsplanung.


----------



## cxfahrer (23. Januar 2017)

Ich hab Plasterohr aus dem Sanitärbedarf, 1" für Trinkwasser. Kannst auch ein Stück Holz nehmen und ein 16mm Loch durchbohren.


----------



## hempblend (23. Januar 2017)

Meine Erfahrung: Ryanair und Air Berlin nur verpackt (Bei Ryanair haben sie mich mal nicht mitgenommen weil nur ne Plane drum war. Musste dann ne Nacht am Airport verbringen). Lufthansa ist es egal. Die nehmen das Rad auch völlig nackt mit.


----------



## Pimper (23. Januar 2017)

> Nun bietet die Airline gratis Bikekartons (162 x 92 x 24 cm) an



Und welche Airline ist "die Airline" ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingcruiser (24. Januar 2017)

Pimper schrieb:


> Und welche Airline ist "die Airline" ?


Klingt nach edelweiss. https://www.flyedelweiss.com/DE/inform/services/baggage/Pages/sports-equipment.aspx


----------



## bender83 (3. Februar 2017)

Jap, sorry. Edelweiss ist die Airline. Flüge sind sowieso gebucht und wir wollen ja direkt fliegen. Gemäss Anfrage ist der Karton satte 6 kg schwer... das sind nur 3 kg weniger als der Evoc. Also wenn ich den Karton nehme, kann nix mehr in den Karton, auch keine schützenden Teile, sonst werden die 23kg gleich überschritten. Werde mal beim Bikehändler vorbei schauen und schauen wie schwer die Kartons sind. Wenn irgendwie möglich, möchte ich innerhalb der 23 kg bleiben. 240.- pro Weg extra ist viel. Da bezahl ich lieber ein extra Koffer (zu dritt) und mach eine Gepäckversicherung (ca. 100 Euro), dann bin ich bei 150 Euro extra und bei fast 500 Euro. Zudem ist das Bike dann bis 5'000 CHf versichert.
Ich werde die Bikes diesmal telefonisch anmelden, evtl. lässt sich da noch etwas machen. Der Mail-Kontakt meinte, ich soll auf die Nummer anrufen, er habe nicht die Befugnis dazu.


----------



## mw.dd (3. Februar 2017)

bender83 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich den Karton nehme, kann nix mehr in den Karton, auch keine schützenden Teile, sonst werden die 23kg gleich überschritten.



Wie schwer ist Dein Rad? Da bleiben ja immerhin 17kg Luft...
Die von mir schon empfohlenen XPS-Platten, Rohrisolierung, Luftpolsterfolie und Austeifung aus Pappe wiegt nicht so viel.


----------



## bender83 (4. Februar 2017)

Ca. 16 kg sind es sicher. Das der Freundin hat ca. 17 kg. Downhiller sind nicht so leicht.  Sind noch keine Carbon Bikes.


----------



## Jacoul (6. Februar 2017)

timewalker85 schrieb:


> 1.) Das mit Versicherungen ist echt schwierig. Habe mich da auch mal informiert, waren alle sauteuer und haben SportgepÃ¤ck nur mit 500â¬ abgedeckt. Reicht wohl kaum! Unten noch meine kleine Leidensgeschichte zum Biketransport im Flieger.



Nicht unbedingt  Ich habe letzte Woche eine Reisegepäckversicherung abgeschlossen für zusätzlich c.a 5 Euro pro Monat zur Hausrat, Glas etc... dabei hast du auch kein 500 Euro Limit. Was denke ich viele nicht wissen, dein Rad ist nicht nur beim Transport mit dem Flugzeug, sondern auch bein fahren selbst versichert und das auch nicht nur im Urlaub sondern grundsätzlich. Zerstörst du dir z.B die Felge auf ner Tour am WE ist das damit auch abgedeckt.


----------



## mw.dd (7. Februar 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> sondern auch bein fahren selbst versichert...
> Zerstörst du dir z.B die Felge auf ner Tour am WE ist das damit auch abgedeckt.



Für 60€ im Jahr? Das heißt beim ersten Schadensfall rentiert sich das für den Versicherten? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen...
Häng doch mal die entscheidenden Sätze der Versicherungsbedingungen hier an.


----------



## Ivan123 (7. Februar 2017)

Aber bekommt man dann auch den Neuwert?? Oder nur dn Zeitwert. Dann beginnt nämlich das streiten.......


----------



## Jacoul (7. Februar 2017)

Wenn ich später daheim bin, such ich euch gerne alles interessante raus


----------



## bender83 (7. Februar 2017)

Also ich habe hier auch schon bei der Hausrat-Versicherung angefragt, aber in dem Umfang ist es nicht versichert. Zudem betrifft Hausrat ja eigentlich die Gegenstände zu Hause. In der Haftpflicht habe ich den Diebstahl auswärts gedeckt und zwar Neuwert. Also wenn mir das Bike geklaut wird, bekomme ich den Neuwert erstattet. Es gibt zusätzliche Versicherungen, welche das Bike auch gegen Beschädigungen versichern, aber das war nur in den ersten zwei Jahren der Neuwert, danach Zeitwert. 1 Bike kostet dann 100-110 Euro. Und die Versicherung ist nur für Beschädigung beim Fahren... aber ich möchte nicht wissen wie viel Zeit man für die Diskussionen aufbringen muss.  
Hier in der Schweiz bietet die Allianz und ERV (wahrscheinlich noch mehr) eine Gepäckversicherung an, welche auch Sportgepäck mitversichern. Das kostet dann nicht mehr als 150 Euro, je nach Summe und Dauer. Leider ist aber auch hier nach 1-2 Jahren Schluss mit Neuwert. Bei einem vier jährigen Bike kann man dann noch mit 50-60% rechnen. Klar immerhin, aber man darf trotzdem wieder Geld aus der eigenen Tasche berappen, nur weil die Airline keine Verantwortung übernimmt. Das dies rechtens ist... entweder wird einfach kein Sportgepäck mitgenommen, dann gibt es keine Probleme für die Airline oder sie nehmen sie mit, aber haften dann auch bei Beschädigung oder Diebstahl im vollen Umfang!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paul_FfM (7. Februar 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt  Ich habe letzte Woche eine Reisegepäckversicherung abgeschlossen für zusätzlich c.a 5 Euro pro Monat zur Hausrat, Glas etc... dabei hast du auch kein 500 Euro Limit. Was denke ich viele nicht wissen, dein Rad ist nicht nur beim Transport mit dem Flugzeug, sondern auch bein fahren selbst versichert und das auch nicht nur im Urlaub sondern grundsätzlich. Zerstörst du dir z.B die Felge auf ner Tour am WE ist das damit auch abgedeckt.



Eine Reise-Gepäck Versicherung, die einen Schäden an einem Gebrauchsgegenstand außerhalb einer Reise erstattet? Und das auch noch ohne Begrenzung der zu ersetzenden Summe. Das wäre ja grandios! Und genau deshalb kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Jacoul (8. Februar 2017)

Also: bei mir ist die festgelegte Versicherungssumme 2000 Euro.

Diese greift ab 50km Entfernung zum festen Wohnsitz. Schutz besteht gegen Diebstahl, Zerstörung, Beschädigungen, Raub, Transportmittelunfall, Sturm, Brand, ... bla bla bla... Beim Fahrrad ist die Reperatur nach einem Unfall bzw. Transportmittelunfall auch dabei. Das alles mit Neuwert. Das ganze gilt für die ersten 60 Tage einer Reise und bei jeder Reise aufs neue, egal ob Tagesausflug, Urlaub, Geschäftsreise... Das ist mal kurz zusammengefasst und für den schon oben genannten Preis.


----------



## mw.dd (8. Februar 2017)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Schutz besteht gegen ...Zerstörung, Beschädigungen, ...



Wenn die von Dir selbst im Rahmen der Benutzung verursacht werden ???


----------



## Jacoul (8. Februar 2017)

Ja! Wenn es wen interessiert kann ich gerne die kompletten Infos geben.


----------

